# Pet Blog Question



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello, 

I was thinking of starting a Pet Blog. However, I can't come up with a fitting name. I was think of The Pet Corner but it would have to be The-Pet-Corner (with the dashes, which I'm not thrilled about). What do my SM sisters think of The-Pet-Corner.com?? Will the dashes throw people off if they are looking for it? Or do you have any good suggestions for me???

As always, your help is so much appreciated!! :thumbsup:

Thanks!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Fun idea . I think the dashes will throw it off and make the site harder to find. I'd go with a URL without any dashes. If thepetcorner is taken, how about just Petcorner.com or mypetcorner or ThePetSpot.com or thedogspot or thepuppyplace? just brainstorming with you....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it ALL pets, or just dogs? If I were looking for a canine blog, I probably wouldn't be so interested in all pets. However if I were interested in all pets, from hamsters to cats, i'd probably take a look at The Pet Corner.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Fun idea . I think the dashes will throw it off and make the site harder to find. I'd go with a URL without any dashes. If thepetcorner is taken, how about just Petcorner.com or mypetcorner or ThePetSpot.com or thedogspot or thepuppyplace? just brainstorming with you....


Marisa, I think I will need to hire you on board to be my creative director!! :thumbsup: ThePetCorner (w/out dashes) is taken and so is PetCorner and mypetcorner! I like your other suggestions too and may have to use on them... Hope you don't mind?



Furbabies mom said:


> Is it ALL pets, or just dogs? If I were looking for a canine blog, I probably wouldn't be so interested in all pets. However if I were interested in all pets, from hamsters to cats, i'd probably take a look at The Pet Corner.


Great point Deborah! It would probably mainly be about dogs but would possibly post things about cats too. Should I limit myself to dogs?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Fun idea . I think the dashes will throw it off and make the site harder to find. I'd go with a URL without any dashes. If thepetcorner is taken, how about just Petcorner.com or mypetcorner or ThePetSpot.com or thedogspot or thepuppyplace? just brainstorming with you....


ThePoochCorner.com is available... Not 100% sure how I feel about that name.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsay, I would try to think of something fun and catchy since I think it helps people remember the name better. You really need to think about whether it's all dog or dog and cat. Hmmm, maybe Opey's Observations, Training Cats and Dogs, Fluff Fever.....I don't know. I think you also need to figure out why you started the blog and what your focus is. Is it focusing on rescue and awareness and shutting down greeders by any chance?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Lindsay, I would try to think of something fun and catchy since I think it helps people remember the name better. You really need to think about whether it's all dog or dog and cat. Hmmm, maybe Opey's Observations, Training Cats and Dogs, Fluff Fever.....I don't know. I think you also need to figure out why you started the blog and what your focus is. Is it focusing on rescue and awareness and shutting down greeders by any chance?


I have given this more thought you can even imagine!!! It's consuming me! :w00t: I've been reading books on blogging and what's the best approaches are, the blog hosted websites, etc.. I do want to bring dog awareness and discuss rescues. And I also want to post great articles on different dog stuff and post training tips, etc.. So I suppose I should just focus on dogs but feel like I am being rude to my kitty by not incorporating cat items, but what does he know, right?!? 

Oh and maybe I am just losing my mind!!! :w00t:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

poochpapers.com? muttmusings.com? Both available. And I love Susan's - Opey's Observations and Fluff Fever. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> poochpapers.com? muttmusings.com? Both available. And I love Susan's - Opey's Observations and Fluff Fever. I'll keep thinking.


Thank you Celeta!! I'm having some type of name block problem!!!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

How about Fluffstuff or Fluffystuff?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mommatee said:


> How about Fluffstuff or Fluffystuff?



Thanks Tanya! Great suggestions. I will have to look to see if those are taken.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Feel free to use any of my ideas!!! Here's a few more -- 
love4paws, anotherdogblog (heehee!-jk!), zoomies.com...


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I like how "love4paws" sound. 

Other ideas are FluffyCorner, TalkToThePaw, MySpoiledFluffs. 

Just wanted to also throw in that if you need help or have any questions getting the site up and running, feel free to contact me. I work in the IT department so I do have some background on websites.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

This is so cool! Lots of great names! I love talk to the paw lol!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What do you think of barkingcorner.com??? The other one was doggybriefs.com but I feel like I like barkingcorner.com more. 

I do like love4paws, but that is taken. However loveforpaws.org is available but wouldn't want to infringe on one my favorite rescues HopeForPaws...

A lot of the great suggestions are taken! Ugh!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> I like how "love4paws" sound.
> 
> Other ideas are FluffyCorner, TalkToThePaw, MySpoiledFluffs.
> 
> Just wanted to also throw in that if you need help or have any questions getting the site up and running, feel free to contact me. I work in the IT department so I do have some background on websites.


Thank you for the suggestions and the IT help offer!! I may have to bring you on as the IT Director!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I love FluffStuff - looks like the domain is for sale, send an inquiry just to see, but someone probably bought it and wants a ridonkulous amount of money for it. talktothepaw.com is also for sale. Keep thinking. I'm not feeling barkingcorner, I think you need something catchier.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Key words might be:

Dog, Pooch, Fluff, Mutt, Fido, Rover, Canine, BowWow, Hound, Pup, Tail-Wagger, Fur Baby, Paw(s), Tail, Chew

Chronicle, Diary, Blog, Corner, Papers, Dailies, Thoughts, Stuff, Musings, Info, Record, Notebook, Notes, Journal, Stories, Confessions, Account(s), Profiles, Saga, Ponderings, Reflections, Chew, periodical, digest,


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh now I see what is going on. I missed this thread.
I do love PetCorner.com - it's easy to remember and it can be used for all types of pets (they all need rescue awareness).
What a GRAND idea, Lindsay:thumbsup:. 
I'll keep thinking of other names, but PetCorner will be hard to beat.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Key words might be:
> 
> Dog, Pooch, Fluff, Mutt, Fido, Rover, Canine, BowWow, Hound, Pup, Tail-Wagger, Fur Baby, Paw(s), Tail, Chew
> 
> Chronicle, Diary, Blog, Corner, Papers, Dailies, Thoughts, Stuff, Musings, Info, Record, Notebook, Notes, Journal, Stories, Confessions, Account(s), Profiles, Saga, Ponderings, Reflections, Chew, periodical, digest,


Wow Celeta, you are on the roll...what a great suggestions:thumbsup:! I bet Lindsay will be thrilled.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I still love Fluff Stuff and Fluffy Stuff. But here are some others:

www.funnyfluffstuff.com, www.fluffnation.com (Fluff Nation), www.fluffascination.com (two or three f's), www.flufffanatic.com, www.furbabyfanatic.com, www.4pawnation.com, www.pawnderings.com


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Key words might be:
> 
> Dog, Pooch, Fluff, Mutt, Fido, Rover, Canine, BowWow, Hound, Pup, Tail-Wagger, Fur Baby, Paw(s), Tail, Chew
> 
> Chronicle, Diary, Blog, Corner, Papers, Dailies, Thoughts, Stuff, Musings, Info, Record, Notebook, Notes, Journal, Stories, Confessions, Account(s), Profiles, Saga, Ponderings, Reflections, Chew, periodical, digest,





StevieB said:


> I still love Fluff Stuff and Fluffy Stuff. But here are some others:
> 
> www.funnyfluffstuff.com, www.fluffnation.com (Fluff Nation), www.fluffascination.com (two or three f's), www.flufffanatic.com, www.furbabyfanatic.com, www.4pawnation.com, www.pawnderings.com


WOW Celeta!!! :w00t: You are just fabulous!! Thank you for all your help with key words (didn't even think that) :thumbsup: and your awesome suggestions!! :thumbsup: I did secure *barkingcorner.com* yesterday but I do really like *4pawnation* (and that is available)... Now I may have to change my mind.

What do you think of barkingcorner??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I like barking corner.com that would get my attention!!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

I like barkingcorner, too. 
There is A Barking Corner company here in Chicago - they specialize in a doggie day care services and training.

Maybe later on they could advertise on your blog page and contribute financially to your future web site....


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> WOW Celeta!!! :w00t: You are just fabulous!! Thank you for all your help with key words (didn't even think that) :thumbsup: and your awesome suggestions!! :thumbsup: I did secure *barkingcorner.com* yesterday but I do really like *4pawnation* (and that is available)... Now I may have to change my mind.
> 
> What do you think of barkingcorner??


I do like barkingcorner, but I feel like there's something a little catchier out there, we just haven't found it yet. I like 4pawnation, I think Nation sounds strong and united. I'll keep thinking. 

Here are some other keywords (some I may have already listed):

Bites, Fur, Fuzz, Claws, Tails, Wagging, Tongues, Panting. BarkingBites? BarkingBits? FurBabyBites? WaggingTails? WaggingTales? PanterProfiles?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I like barking corner.com that would get my attention!!


Okay, great!! I do like barking corner!! 



Charlie'sMom said:


> I like barkingcorner, too.
> There is A Barking Corner a company here in Chicago - they specialize in a doggie day care services and training.
> 
> Maybe later on they could advertise on your blog page and contribute financially to your future web site....


You never know, right!! Great suggestion! :thumbsup:



StevieB said:


> I do like barkingcorner, but I feel like there's something a little catchier out there, we just haven't found it yet. I like 4pawnation, I think Nation sounds strong and united. I'll keep thinking.
> 
> Here are some other keywords (some I may have already listed):
> 
> Bites, Fur, Fuzz, Claws, Tails, Wagging, Tongues, Panting. BarkingBites? BarkingBits? FurBabyBites? WaggingTails? WaggingTales? PanterProfiles?


I also like barkingbits!! Very catchy! :thumbsup:

Thank you all soooo very much for helping me with this!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Okay, great!! I do like barking corner!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we start following you yet? :aktion033:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Can we start following you yet? :aktion033:


Oh I'm sooo excited that you want to follow it!! I might just jump out of my pants!! :w00t:

My plan is to put the site together this weekend and hopefully go live!! My first dilemma was securing a domain name and making sure it was available (which wasn't easy - so many of them are taken)!! I will definitely post my blog information on SM as soon as it is live!!! I'm just so excited!!! arty:

Thank you for your support!!!

And I can't wait to meet your new addition!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Okay, great!! I do like barking corner!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like barking bites (kind of like news soundbites). It's dynamic and catchy and that's what you want. Barking corner sounds too passive to me. 4pawnation is good too but kind of a tongue twister for readers to remember.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

The Pooper Scoop would be awesome but it's already taken! :HistericalSmiley:

More words to ponder - kibble, nibble, poop, scoop

www.kibblenibble.com? www.thekibblenibble.com, www.kibblechronicle.com, www.nibblernotes.com? Just thinking outloud. But whatever you go with, I will follow!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

www.fangsandthangs.com, www.kibblecorner.com


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Dude I'm out of control!! It's like a giant brain dump of ideas!! LOL.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Dude I'm out of control!! It's like a giant brain dump of ideas!! LOL.


Celeta you have been on quite a roll with the brainstorming!!! Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! :thumbsup:

I have narrowed it down to barking corner and barking bits. Now I just have to make up my mind!!

And I'm so excited that you follow my blog when it up!!!!! :sHa_banana::sHa_banana:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome! Both are great. I can't wait! If you ever need help with brainstorming you just let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Awesome! Both are great. I can't wait! If you ever need help with brainstorming you just let me know :thumbsup:


I promise your the first person I will contact!! :thumbsup: You should have a career in marketing or creative thinking or something!! LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Poop or Scoop.com LOL


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Poop or Scoop.com LOL


That's funny!!!! Your either a pooper or a scooper!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I still love Fluff Stuff and Fluffy Stuff. But here are some others:
> 
> www.funnyfluffstuff.com, www.fluffnation.com (Fluff Nation), www.fluffascination.com (two or three f's), www.flufffanatic.com, www.furbabyfanatic.com, www.4pawnation.com, [B]www.pawnderings.com[/B]



I really like pawnderings.com!!!!!! Go with what your gut tells you!!! Personally, I tend to like the ideas without the word "barking"-- maybe because I get a mental image of a dog barking and out of control! LOL... how about..... thehappybark.com... or just happybark.com? If you like BarkingCorner, then go for it! I know I'll follow your blog


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lol... speaking of pooper-scoopers: there was a frozen yogurt place around here called "squeeze and Scoop".... i had to giggle everytime I passed by it because it reminded me of poop 'n-scoop. The store went out of business-- perhaps, other people thought of other things as well instead of fro-yo!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> lol... speaking of pooper-scoopers: there was a frozen yogurt place around here called "squeeze and Scoop".... i had to giggle everytime I passed by it because it reminded me of poop 'n-scoop. The store went out of business-- perhaps, other people thought of other things as well instead of fro-yo!


Ha ha ha!!! It does not bring images of frozen yogurt to my mind!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I really like pawnderings.com!!!!!! Go with what your gut tells you!!! Personally, I tend to like the ideas without the word "barking"-- maybe because I get a mental image of a dog barking and out of control! LOL... how about..... thehappybark.com... or just happybark.com? If you like BarkingCorner, then go for it! I know I'll follow your blog


Thank you Marisa!! Your ideas have been great!! It's been hard getting a name because a lot of them have already been taken. It means a lot to me that you will follow my blog. Pressure is on now!! Better be a good blog! :w00t:



hoaloha said:


> lol... speaking of pooper-scoopers: there was a frozen yogurt place around here called "squeeze and Scoop".... i had to giggle everytime I passed by it because it reminded me of poop 'n-scoop. The store went out of business-- perhaps, other people thought of other things as well instead of fro-yo!


What a strange name for a frozen yogurt place!!! I would giggle everytime too!!!!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I suggested Fluffstuff or Fluffystuff. How about Fluff-N-Stuff (with or without dashes). I guess my brain is stuck on Fluff - lol. I do like the barkingcorner also. I'd love to follow you blog!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mommatee said:


> I suggested Fluffstuff or Fluffystuff. How about Fluff-N-Stuff (with or without dashes). I guess my brain is stuck on Fluff - lol. I do like the barkingcorner also. I'd love to follow you blog!


FluffStuff was my favorite!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

lmillette said:


> ThePoochCorner.com is available... Not 100% sure how I feel about that name.


FurryFetish, DoggieFetish, PoochFetish....com


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mommatee said:


> I suggested Fluffstuff or Fluffystuff. How about Fluff-N-Stuff (with or without dashes). I guess my brain is stuck on Fluff - lol. I do like the barkingcorner also. I'd love to follow you blog!


I like Fluff-N-Stuff!! I don't why but it reminds me of peanut butter N fluff sandwiches!!! 



Malt Shoppe said:


> FurryFetish, DoggieFetish, PoochFetish....com


Thank you for the great suggestions!!! And I really your signature! So true that we our their slaves!!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> FurryFetish, DoggieFetish, PoochFetish....com


Oh Claire, you crack me up:w00t: with the Fetish related names....how funny and catching...LOL.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the suggestions that were provided here, Lindsay


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Katkoota said:


> I love the suggestions that were provided here, Lindsay


Me too Kat!! This is such an amazing group!! I am working on the blog and am hopful to have up over the weekend. I'm also nervous, what if the blog isn't good and people don't follow... :innocent: but am thankful for all the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Exciting :chili:

Sure consider Snowy, Crystal, Dante and I as one of your pup blog's followers


----------

